# Bauernweisheiten



## AMUN (18 Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein neues Spielchen:

Ihr kennt sicher alle die berühmten Zweizeiler die das Landleben beschreiben.

In diesem Thread könnt ihr eurer Reim-Fantasie freien lauf lassen!

Aber bitte nur einen Reim pro Post und immer abwechseld, um zu verhindern das hier einige Schlauberger ganze Websites kopieren und den anderen den Spaß verderben!

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang:

Sieht der Sohn dem Nachbarn ähnlich,
war der Bauer wohl zu dämlich!

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Karrel (18 Juni 2009)

O.k. dann mach ich doch mal mit!

Kräht der Hahn frühs auf dem Mist,
ändert sich's Wetter oder es bleib wie's is!


----------



## astrosfan (19 Juni 2009)

Die alten Zähne werden schlecht und man beginnt sie auszureissen,
die neuen kommen gerade recht, um mit ihnen ins Gras zu beissen.​


----------



## AMUN (19 Juni 2009)

Sind die Hühner flach wie Teller,
war der Traktor wieder schneller.​


----------



## bibabaer (1 Juli 2009)

Liegt der Bauer tot im Zimmer...lebt er nimmer! ​


----------



## Buterfly (1 Juli 2009)

Hat der Bauer kalte Schuh', steht er in der Tiefkühltruh'.


----------



## Daddel (1 Juli 2009)

Ist die Hand des Bauern kalt, liegt sie abgehackt im Wald!


----------



## bibabaer (2 Juli 2009)

Hat der Bauer kalte Socken,
wird er wohl im Kühlschrank hocken.​


----------



## rolfino (31 Aug. 2009)

Regnet's im Mai, ist der April vorbei.


----------

